# Introducing Gambit Zu Treuen Händen



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have been wanting a puppy, though this very harsh Winter was not the right time...or so I thought. To help get over the blues, what is better than a puppy?

First day meeting him, he romped with a few of his littermates and a Wildhaus P pup before we journeyed home. A very independent confident boy, Gambit fit right in to my pack. He runs with the big dogs like he's one of them...even though he was only 9 weeks when he met them. 
Frigid, sub-zero temps, Gambit don't care! He's not a honey badger but pretty darn close! He's romping and playing in the snow, searching out the bunny nests in our yard. 
I can't wait to start training, his nose is always on, he'll be overwhelmed when he finds out there is something other than frozen white stuff in the world. 








































Yesterday Karlo celebrated his 6th Birthday! I think Gambit wore him out, he went to bed early. Both Karlo and Gambit are "G" litter boys, and they both wore black collars for puppy ID. They are cousins through the sire's line, I'm hoping they get along well as Gambit ages. Line-breeding for the progency of Beowulf vom Wildhaus and SG Elena zu Treuen Händen









Gambits ears are up and down...more up in the morning, and they go down as the day wears on, lol! Must be all that pent up energy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Love the look in his eyes in the last picture!Like he's deciding what mischief to get up to nextHandsome boy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

That picture of Gambit and Karlo is priceless!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub: He's a doll.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

it looks like he owns the place  very handsome boy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love it! So excited for you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Outstanding pics! Man those are quite cool! Congrats!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> it looks like he owns the place  very handsome boy!


And then some! Lucky for me Lisa did well and crated the pups so they know how to settle in one. Thank you, Lisa!! He goes into it on his own when he's tired. He is a character for sure. I'm really enjoying his antics. 
Took him a bit to win over Onyx, still a work in progress.

First vet visit, just for a check up, he didn't have to get poked this time! 

"morning ears"


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Cuteness overload :wub:


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations, have fun with him.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

great pictures...He's so handsome....sounds like a fun puppy to train! Enjoy : )


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Love it...brings up memories, though not enough to take the plunge on another pup yet.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! Gambit is just so adorable!! :wub: Love his name.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Love him!! He was my favorite from Lisa's litter.. Am so happy he's living with you now! I get to see him grow and progress in his training..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit had a visitor last night, she is 11 days older than him. Karlo is smitten with Sophia, I think Gambit kind of likes her too!
















He can't get enough of tug fun with Karlo, I have to keep an eye on them, though...it gets pretty rough.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh those eyes!!! I'm looking at all your pics and out of the blue I think: "I want a pup just like him! - Attitude and all!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> Oh my gosh those eyes!!! I'm looking at all your pics and out of the blue I think: "I want a pup just like him! - Attitude and all!


Gryffon would love a pup just like him too!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload! His little face in that last picture is so adorable!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GypsyGhost said:


> Oh my goodness, cuteness overload! His little face in that last picture is so adorable!


He came up for air!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Super cute Jane! I look forward to hearing about your journey together.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Gryffon would love a pup just like him too!


I'm so NOT ready for another pup, but after seeing these pics . . . (Oh Lord help me!).


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats....so cute. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable pup-have fun!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is darling!!!!!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Aww cute litle devil  enjoy him... Im jelly


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

An adorable, confident puppy who can settle in his crate if he needs to...
He sounds like such a perfect lil guy!
Congrats!


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

So cute


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

If he goes missing..... I came to give him snuggles and accidentally took him home! Ooops!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit is a hoarder, which is great...means he'll leave the houseplants alone, right?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sweet puppy pictures. Love his eyes and expression.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a cool pic


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What a little sweetheart! Look forward to watching him grow!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have fun, he sure looks like he's at home..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Club day, Gambit played with his sister Rayne and cousin Petra who is 3 days younger, and met his pappa Wulf. Traveled very well for the 2 hour drive each way. I was surprised how well he rode, no fuss. 
















Rayne gave it right back to Gambit when he was a bit out of control!








Petra was a bit more tolerant, but then decided enough was enough, stupid boys!








Alls well that ends well!








11 week old Gambit and his 11 yr old sire Wulf


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulations! He's just adorable! Love that he has some puppies his own age to play with. I wish I had similar age playmates available to Efa. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We probably won't be letting pups play that often at club. As they get older it gets a bit rough. Today we had to diffuse more than one scuffle. The handler is supposed to be the most exciting thing in the puppy's world, not other dogs or people during training. It was fun to watch them interact after not seeing each other for two weeks.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

His dad is lovely. Love his darkness.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Club day, Gambit played with his sister Rayne and cousin Petra who is 3 days younger, and met his pappa Wulf. Traveled very well for the 2 hour drive each way. I was surprised how well he rode, no fuss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all the pics, especially the ones of the three pups walking and the last one


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Love the ones with him and his dad!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Gambit is one sharp looking pup! He has great eyes! Enjoy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He looks fun  Enjoy him!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

weigh-in today, 12weeks 26.4# bubba boy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mud season has begun. Gambit is starting his coat change as of
Saturday, and it is crazy how quickly he's growing/changing with every nap. 
Karlo found his rope tug after the snow melted and was very protective of keeping it.








































Gambit rules his world


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that last picture! He loves his Karlo!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit wishes everyone a happy Easter!








taking after his big cuz Karlo


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww....That made my day!!! :wub: So much cuteness in a couple of great photos!!! Thanks Gambit and Karlo.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahaha! Very nice!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, it didn't look like they appreciated those bunny ears. did you say that your puppy's sire is 11? boy cant believe it.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Adorable pup. Great pics. I love those eyes although I'd be careful. He looks like he's contemplating doing something to the person who made him wear those bunny ears!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> oh my, it didn't look like they appreciated those bunny ears. did you say that your puppy's sire is 11? boy cant believe it.


I know, he looks great for his age. And very healthy. 
Hawks Hunt GSD's has used Wulf twice for breeding recently...his nickname is Wulf Hefner, lol
(German Shepherd Stud Dogs in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> mud season has begun. Gambit is starting his coat change as of
> Saturday, and it is crazy how quickly he's growing/changing with every nap.
> Karlo found his rope tug after the snow melted and was very protective of keeping it.
> 
> ...


Awww Jane, he's such a little man! I love the picture (third?) where Karlo is letting him know in no uncertain terms who owns the rope tug, and the poor baby is like, "Oops--okay, okay already!"

Susan


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Gambit has good longevity behind him. His great grandfather was 12 when I used him.  If I remember right, Wulf's mom was also much older when she passed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Gambit has good longevity behind him. His great grandfather was 12 when I used him.  If I remember right, Wulf's mom was also much older when she passed.


Gambit zu Treuen Händen
Yes, Ira lived to 13, and only a few of the WH dogs have passed...the longevity in the lines on both sides of his pedigree are wonderful.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit weighed in at 34.6lbs at 15 week mark. He's a solid boy that is losing his puppy look  
April fools all around my yard today.








it was warm for the first time since October...in the high 60's and the dogs were hot, so not use to it with thick coats.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

16 weeks, time is almost being marked by months now, not weeks....makes me sad.
















new obsession


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

He's adorable! Love his dark facial coloring!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are some very cool pics!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> 16 weeks, time is almost being marked by months now, not weeks....makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that picture where he is looking back at you from the picnic table...
Even though he is adorable now, I see a hint in the that pic of the handsome big guy he's going to become.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

his stool


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

oh my goodness so cutteeee!!!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh no! The picnic table pic makes him look like a little man and not a pup anymore. He's such a handsome guy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a cutie!!:wub: I love the colors of his coat. Nice photos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Gambit Grows*

18 weeks and growing way too fast. 
Gambit had his rabies vax today, weighed in at 39lbs
Gambit still fits on 'his' stool, we'll see how long it lasts. 









Puppy pass hasn't yet expired, he still gets hiccups too. I wonder if there is a relation?

























still working on the platz command


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gorgeous puppy! Him and Troy are only 3 weeks apart.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous and growing so fast. He reminds me of Xerxes as a puppy. Jasira had a play date with another full grown GSD. Xerxes was just a little puppy at the time and I was leary of letting him loose with them. LOL He was right in there playing with the big kids! He was biting their legs and their tails. Fortunately, they just ignored him. LOL


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking pup! Great pics too!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes they get big fast. Apollo is almost 7 months or so and the older ones are still giving him a pass. He isn't that bad with them, he kinda learned which ones he can mess with. I think he decided Robyn was off limits a long time ago when she corrected him(just once is all it took).

What is it with tables? I looked out the window yesterday and Apollo was on the table just sitting there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm still calling his age by weeks til he hits 6 months...coming up fast! Gambits weight has plateau'd a bit, he's held 46 lbs for a few weeks. I take a Tuesday weigh in photo on his 'stool' and will compile them when he's about a yr old. If he fits on it that long!!! 
Love this puppy's structure and temperament, he is super sweet, goes with the flow and shows no hesitation to try new things.
19 weeks








20 weeks








21 weeks and 46.4lbs








1st time in the 'pool'
https://www.facebook.com/jane.bieghlerjean/videos/vb.100000076707255/993335977345616/?type=3&theater

his new obsession is dumping the water bucket, inside and out. https://www.facebook.com/jane.bieghlerjean/videos/vb.100000076707255/973036612708886/?type=3&theater


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

What a great looking puppy!!! Really really beautiful head! Do you have any recent picture of him standing?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow he's gorgeous. I love the 2nd photo.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Black Kali said:


> What a great looking puppy!!! Really really beautiful head! Do you have any recent picture of him standing?


just took these, by myself, stacking is hard to get him to keep the head forward and up.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous puppy! I just took a look on his pedigree, my boy also have Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft on his mothers side  (his great-grandfather)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Black Kali said:


> Absolutely gorgeous puppy! I just took a look on his pedigree, my boy also have Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft on his mothers side  (his great-grandfather)


l love Gambits pedigree...his sire is 11 so he has some nice lines that are now seen in 3 generations on most pups. His dam line has some great dogs too, her sire and grand-sire was older as well... both well known.
Proof of the longevity is a bonus/and not much in the way of line breeding.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He looks great!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a good looking puppy! He's so solid and his coloring is gorgeous. He looks like a lot of fun too


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit aka little monster is keepin' busy. He went to an SDA trial that Karlo was entered in, crated from 5 am til 9 pm with little out time. He was a great traveler, no whining in the crate, it rained all day. 
On Monday we participated in a local Memorial day parade, Gambit impressed me with his bomb-proof temperament, nice threshold, neutral behavior to other reactive dogs. He did scoop up a few smooshed pieces of candy along the route, food drive is still impressively over the top. That goes along with his hunt drive/tracking skills...he loves to track  My favorite IPO phase is tracking, so the future looks bright.
23 week weigh in was 48#...getting longer in body and teething heavily(all puppy teeth are out now, thankfully) 

23 week obligatory stool pose, how long will he fit on this?









Waiting for the parade to begin~3 mile trek to the cemetery, last block was in a downpour, which the dogs enjoyed, they were getting a bit overheated.









training in the rain today, rain is the theme this past week.








even with hardly any teeth, Gambit never gives it up...he wins now because Karlo is still allowing him that puppy pass. Though...I haven't witnessed any hiccups for a few days, so the puppy pass is probably vanishing as well. Time will tell. 

















He is a little monster as he won't leave my new garden/annual plants alone, intent on destroying the orchids I put outside for the summer, keeps stealing the fish food for the koi pond and loves to dig holes and pull up grass in the yard. My landscaping is going to suffer this year. There is always next year.....


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He's getting so big! :wub:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So jealous!

Enjoy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, time flies. Almost a month has gone by since my last update....I am still super smitten with this boy, though we haven't been training much, as I broke my foot on 6/12 and have been gimpy. 

Gambit has been a good boy with a decent off switch during the past couple weeks, minimal training.
We had a 6 month G litter reunion at training last Saturday, with a few other littermates coming and his parents were there too! Photo's were hard to get with all the dogs excited(dad Wulfie was acting like a puppy more than the puppies!) Elena impressively held her down stay through all the posing, moving around and some barking excitement going on. This photo was funny with the expressions of Elena, Gambit and Gavin... she was giving Gambit a lesson, which obviously Gavin already had heard. 









from left; 
Gemma, Gilraen, mom Elena, Gambit, Gavin, and daddy Wulf 








Rayne tracking








Gemma, her coat is gorgeous! 








Gavin
















Gambit in a stack








and Gambit posing with Karlo








Icing on the training day was puppy breath fix with a visiting litter(6 wks old), they socialized and napped the day away while we trained. 
















Gavin checking them out


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow he's gotten so big. Gorgeous as always!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Love these! Your boy is quite handsome, and I love the idea of a reunion photoshoot! I'd love to do something like that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So beautiful! And the puppies. Oh gosh so precious.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gavin is a sweetie and looks wonderful.Love the pictures of all his litter . What a handsome group.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great photos!! So nice you were able to have a reunion. Gambit has grown and is as handsome as ever!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's a nice looking litter. Gambit is very handsome and I really love his coloring.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool reunion. Beautiful dogs. Gambit is quite the handsome one. Puppy paradise.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love Gambit! Love his coloring, his happy, trusting, confident expression.  

The group pictures were a riot!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit will be 7 months soon... weighing in at 58 pounds. I'm pleased he hasn't hit the 60 mark yet! 



weekly weigh in stool shot:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is a stunning pup!! :wub: So is your other dog in the first photo. Great photos!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

thank you! Karlo is the mentor to Gambit, he does a great job puppysitting too...anytime Gambit starts getting himself into trouble Karlo will come to me with the same  expression .


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

He is looking great!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> thank you! Karlo is the mentor to Gambit, he does a great job puppysitting too...anytime Gambit starts getting himself into trouble Karlo will come to me with the same  expression .


Aww... Karlo is such a great big brother!! I can just picture that expression.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit went to a car show today....he was a great ambassador to this breed. We were there for about an hour to watch the trophy handouts, and I kept him in the shade as much as possible. I volunteered there this morning checking in all the cars, there were over 3 city blocks lined with some super nice vehicles. A major thunderstorm happened just as we were leaving. Felt so bad for those rides, at least there was no hail.
Gambit did really well, his darn nose is so busy, he should get overtime pay. 
He had a bowl of ice cream to cool down and met so many people, young and old.
Stories from the elderly about the GSD'S they had in the past...took them all down memory lane just meeting him. 
He was also rushed by a doodle dog, came out from under a table very aggressively at him. Thankfully he acted fairly neutral to it and diffused what could have been a bad situation. Love his threshold level!
This car was my 'pick' for best in show. My husband has a machine shop and did the engine on this sweet ride. The owner won for her class, but a Mustang Shelby fastback took home the big trophy. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunbeam_Tiger


----------



## jr2015 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Good boy!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good boy, Gambit! Such a sweetie. Love his face.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job Gambit!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Nice Alpine Tiger too!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great looking dogs !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks all! When we left for 4 hours to volunteer for the registration at the car show, I accidentally forgot to put Gambit in his crate. First time he was left out unsupervised...uh oh. 
A severe storm rolled through while we were gone too. 
Surprisingly, he did fine, chewed up a piece of wood we have as kindling for the fireplace, but that was it. 
My closet door was open and he left all the shoes alone too!
I was so afraid of coming home to mass destruction.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good boy for not destroying mom's house. 

Hard to believe they are 7 months old today.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit and his local family got together at training for a goodbye reunion, as his mom and brother are moving out of state. Gambit gave his mom the sweetest goodbye sniff. She(Elena) is so good with the pups.

Gambit got excited watching his dad Wulf tug, wanted in on the action.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit is doing well...He is a super fun dog, a bit of a wild child, and if there is food involved, he is in heaven. 
Tracking machine, love his intensity, focus and calm work on the track, he truly enjoys it. We'll start article indication soon, oh, boy!

He is now 11 months and about 75#


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wub::wild: Hubba Hubba!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hard to believe he's almost a year old already. As much as he's grown, he still has a puppy face


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Such a good looking boy! I like him so much :wub:


onyx'girl said:


> Tracking machine, love his intensity, focus and calm work on the track, he truly enjoys it. We'll start article indication soon, oh, boy!


Would love to see the video! I'm tracking with Brick, but unfortunately not as much as I would like. That is his favorite part of training


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Black Kali said:


> Such a good looking boy! I like him so much :wub:
> 
> Would love to see the video! I'm tracking with Brick, but unfortunately not as much as I would like. That is his favorite part of training


Here is one when he was six months, taken in July:
https://www.facebook.com/jane.biegh...000076707255/1024853974193816/?type=3&theater
I took this in Sept....poor cover(spur of the moment to find a place to track) I don't often video my tracking, hard to concentrate on the dog/line when holding a phone:
https://www.facebook.com/jane.biegh...000076707255/1067848176561062/?type=3&theater


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the video! He is great


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice tracking boy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

osito23 said:


> Hard to believe he's almost a year old already. As much as he's grown, he still has a puppy face


Yes, and when he is constantly beside Karlo and Onyx, he looks small...I forget how large they are in structure til I go to training and see the 'normal sized GSD's'


----------



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

looks like wolf lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

flashes23 said:


> looks like wolf lol


If I had a buck for every wolf comment about Karlo...well, I'd have a herd and a half/ which would multiply, venison forever.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

1st year complete....the time has flown by and today Gambit turns one. He's excelling in tracking, protection and counter surfing. Obedience is coming along slow.ly. Food is his motivator/nickname Goat is still sticking.
I look forward to the next year, but it can slow down some so I can enjoy this ride without the blur.


and the obligatory stool shot, he's still happy to be on it, even though he pretends to be humiliated...

Gambit,Karlo, Onyx and I wish everyone a very happy New Year!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, pup! He's one handsome fellow.  Hope your crew has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:
Your pup has grown into a very handsome 1 year old!! :wub: *Happy 1st* *Birthday Gambit!!* Cute nickname!!
Wishing you and yours the very best of the holiday season!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you!!
Here is one from training on Saturday, Gilrayne and Gambit...Gambit still holds a grudge from when she taught him some manners.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol -- no gamble on Gambit -- those are two very good strong specimens of GS dogdom !!!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Very handsome boy. Jealous! I need a second dog, too bad it can't be another boy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Gambit!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gambit just missed catching Santa, but he was able to grab his hat before the sleigh launched


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Good catch, Gambit!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:rofl:


----------

